# supreme



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i know this has probably been asked before but who is going to the supreme this year?
i am going with a friend would be nice to meet up with anybody from the forum


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I will be there and hope to come and say hello....best wishes ...Chris


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I am, in the siamese section.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

christ you must tell me where you will be and who you are taking.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry chris you must think i am putting you on a pedestal lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jenny, we are not showing at the Supreme this year but we will def be at the show, but i will be somewhere nr the Ragdoll section or you will be able to find me at the Progressive Ragdoll club table, chat soon .Chris


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

I dont breed (and only have moggies so far!) but have just bought tickets to this for my partner and I - have been once before a few years ago. I cant wait!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i was going to get the tickets at the door. are they any cheaper online.
chris how long have you been part of the prbcc?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll be there in the British section...


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll be there in the SLH section with my white boy. I also have some curtains for sale if anyone wants to PM me


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the procedures/'rules' are for general public being able to see the cats up close? Does it depend on each breeder/owner whether or not they might you having a look/stroke etc at the cats? I would love to have a maine coon cuddle!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

It does depend on owners. You have to ask them individually. 

Generally, it is VERY frowned on to even stroke a cat at a cat show as there is nothing to say you hadn't stroked all the cats you have walked past & passing on diseases between them with your touch.


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Some owners are very happy to let you have a stroke (with permission) but others find it unsettles their cats so would prefer it if you didn't. It is also good manners to disinfect hands before and after so take some gel with you :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

how do you get to show at supreme? im new and my first show is this jan


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> how do you get to show at supreme? im new and my first show is this jan


This year the entry is as for any other GCCF Championship show, as it is the Centenary of the GCCF being founded. In other years I believe your cat needs to have won a First place in a GGCF Open Championship Class in order to qualify.

I would love to have taken mine but it's neutering time for one of mine, so they have missed out 

On a side note, as the cats are judged in show rings and you can therefore personalise your cats pen at the Supreme, is this something most entrants do? To be honest putting up curtains etc on my cats pen is just not something I would enjoy doing. Is it considered poor form not to do so?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Up to you if you do (you don't HAVE to) but my understanding is nearly everyone does it.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

My blue peril will be on Club Row which is where you can go and speak to people about the breeds and the cats are chosen as ones which will be fine with public stroking etc :thumbup: You'll be expected to disinfect your hands but generally if you want to touch and stroke and get up close thejn Club Row is the place to go!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Soupie said:


> My blue peril will be on Club Row which is where you can go and speak to people about the breeds and the cats are chosen as ones which will be fine with public stroking etc :thumbup: You'll be expected to disinfect your hands but generally if you want to touch and stroke and get up close thejn Club Row is the place to go!


oh she is *lovely* Soupie... what breed is she ??? If I make it to the Supreme I will be sure to pay her a visit on Club Row !!! You'll probably have to beat me off with a stick tho, so fair warning


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

He's a Selkirk Rex Longhair - Skaramoosh! and he is a walking curly rug


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Soupie said:


> He's a Selkirk Rex Longhair - Skaramoosh! and he is a walking curly rug


HE (oops sorry for me changing his gender) is absolutely gorgeous. If I show my husband his photo tonight he will simply have to bring me to the supreme!! He is really stunning!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

love selkirk rexs, hope to have a litter of them in the future from my british girl 

with the supreme that means you can just apply and dont need to have won elsewhere?

its all so confusing!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

This year only cats can enter without qualifying.

Normally cats need to either have won an open class as a kitten to qualify for that year's supreme or to win a PC or CC at some point to qualify for life.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Another few for the Selkirk Rex fans LOL. Not that all of these will be at the Supreme, but one might be 

Tiffany










Jack










Josh & Murphy










Carol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thay are gorge!

ooo maybe ill be there next year!


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

Love your cats Carol! :001_wub:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks  Wendy, make sure you get Lou to find me on the day, you will see one of them "in the curl"!!!!


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I certainly will! I think I saw Tiff last year, you sort of waved her at us from a distance. She was totally unimpressed! Tortitude was in full force :lol:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

LOL yes, she was just a kitten then too!

Not saying who will be there but Lou will certainly want to meet the one who is again !!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what are their coats like for grooming i assume they dont moult?
love your first boy


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

All cats moult!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Moult, dirty word in this house 

Jack is the world's expert at moulting his ruff out constantly, it's a never ending guessing game when and where to enter him, known here now as "the ruffless wonder", despair of him ever gaining any more than his current 3 Imperials 

Last February Murphy moulted out his coat so much he was, almost literally, bald down both sides. Tiffany is following in big brother Jack's pawsteps and moutling out her ruff just 2 weeks before her next show. Even Josh has only half a tail now, mind you, none of them have proper tails this autumn, no idea why.

So, yes, ALL cats moult, sadly.

Grooming-wise they are not too bad though Murphy and Tiffany are not too keen and will try to bite if you catch a knot. Jack,. on the other hand, just licks you regardless, bless him, and Josh just purrs the whole time.


----------

